# reflux laryngitis



## ulmer (Dec 9, 2011)

I am unsure of the correct code for reflux laryngitis- there does not seem to be a definitive code for this. I would appreciate the input


----------



## Lujanwj (Dec 15, 2011)

I think you'll need a combination of codes.  Reflux seems to be causing the laryngitis.  

Maybe: 
530.81 with 476.0 or 464.00


----------



## ulmer (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

